# WATER



## simnine

*Link gone *


----------



## oriecat

This really was water until I took the #5 filter to it...







And this one looks kinda weird scanned for some reason, I'm not sure what it is...


----------



## mrsid99

Edited due to broken link


----------



## TwistMyArm

*Link broken *


----------



## terri

Edited due to broken link


----------



## manda

*Links broken *


----------



## Geronimo

manda said:
			
		

>



Sadly the red x appears for me.


----------



## drlynn

Not much, but all I have scanned in


----------



## terri

I can see #s 1 and 3, Manda..... I'm crazy about #3, btw.    :thumbsup:


----------



## simnine

Gulf of Mexico waters as seen from the back of a ship.






The foul Mississippi River @ Riverwalk (New Orleans)






A small waterfall I found outside my cabin when I visited the Smoky Mountains


----------



## photobug

Wow, that waterfall is stunning!   :shock:  8) 

Care to share the exposure data?


----------



## simnine

ISO:80
2.2 aperture
2 second exposure

Yep. it was an overcast day and the trees made for even less light, but the diffusion of light was nice


----------



## surfingfireman

Edited due to broken link


----------



## lizheaemma

Surfingfireman-
I like your pics especially the waterfall!  
I'm from the Sault as well!  Small World!


----------



## surfingfireman

Holy cow another Sooite, too weird.


----------



## Lula

Edited due to broken link


----------



## bogleric

Edited due to broken link


----------



## bogleric

Edited due to broken link


----------



## bogleric

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Erikir

Edited due to broken link


----------



## boswell

Edited due to broken link


----------



## pico11653

lake titikaka bolivia.

canon 1v 
fuji velvia
probably my 16-35 2.8L


----------



## bogleric

Edited due to broken link


----------



## pico11653

simnine, I really like that waterfall shot you have taken there. May I ask what film and camera you were using? Or would you be working with digital?

pico


----------



## simnine

pico11653 said:
			
		

> May I ask what film and camera you were using? Or would you be working with digital?



It is the olympus e20n which is digital.


----------



## seanarmenta

Edited due to broken link


----------



## manda

love that last shot seanarmenta


----------



## seanarmenta

Edited due to broken link


----------



## altyfc

A dhow off Zanzibar.






Aaron


----------



## Synergy

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ksmattfish

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ksmattfish

Edited due to broken link


----------



## lisakp

Edited due to broken link


----------



## cowbert098

I took this at a state park in WI. The waves on the shore go into small "caves" and spray back out.
*Link broken *


----------



## captain-spanky

simnine said:
			
		

> Gulf of Mexico waters as seen from the back of a ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small waterfall I found outside my cabin when I visited the Smoky Mountains



these two get the win in my world


----------



## Lungfarmer

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Digital Matt

*Links broken *


----------



## Nytmair

i finally got the shot i've been trying to get 

*Link broken *


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Ferd

*Link broken *


----------



## pilgrim

Ferd, those are absolutly amazing!


----------



## Karalee

Edited due to broken link


----------



## graigdavis

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Nytmair

*Link broken *


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jeff Canes

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Harpper

Edited due to broken link


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Digital Matt

Beautiful shot pilgrim


----------



## pilgrim

Thanks Matt


----------



## anua

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jaffapie

Edited due to broken link


----------



## chieftalkingspoon

*Link broken *


----------



## danalec99

jaffapie, #3 is brilliant!!! 2 is good too, but 3 is my fav


----------



## ShutterBug4_4

*Link broken *


----------



## sabman

*Link broken *


----------



## Jaffapie

thanks danalec99!


----------



## StvShoop

sandman, i like it. there's not much in the photo, but it's so moody.

those noodles are fun as hell to fight with too


----------



## StvShoop

double post


----------



## molested_cow

Hmmm.... interesting, cus I've never really used water as the main subject in my pics.


----------



## jadin




----------



## daniel_p

*Link broken *


----------



## Karalee

what on earth is that :scratch:


----------



## graigdavis

Edited due to broken link


----------



## nikon90s




----------



## anua

water -


----------



## pilgrim

:shock: thats really cool anja! I just keep staring at it haha.


----------



## ShutterBug4_4

*Link broken *


----------



## Tenerife

Regards from Tenerife
Klaus


----------



## captain-spanky

WAKE UP WATER THREAD!!!!!


----------



## blutiful

Taken w/my old Fuji
*Link broken *
Sunset on the beach - Oregon Coast


----------



## CrazyAva

Edited due to broken link


----------



## plumkrazy




----------



## elrick




----------



## Greenlandgirl




----------



## Nytmair




----------



## LaFoto

Wonderful new contributions to many a theme here! 
I must blurt this out for once: I really *love* the THEME section!


----------



## JonesGal

here are a couple of my water ones...

http://public.fotki.com/JonesGal/picturesbyajonesgirl/lakeview.html
http://public.fotki.com/JonesGal/picturesbyajonesgirl/couple.html

it's funny how these both look like there were taken at the same spot.. not at all.


----------



## Nytmair




----------



## john3eblover

*Link broken *


----------



## Corry

*One link broken *


----------



## conch

Edited due to broken link


----------



## SQ Bimmer




----------



## phouston06

*Link broken *


----------



## LaFoto

Another theme-thread-resuscitation


----------



## Willc73

New to the group. Seems interesting. 
click my link to see water. I can't figure out how to attach pictures in the mesage.


----------



## LaFoto

Your site does not allow for any hotlinking. That is why. A pity. That one water pic in amongst the others that I could detect is nice! But this Theme Forum only really "lives" if the pictures show up here directly. (Which won't work with your site, I tried it).


----------



## Willc73

*Links** broken *


----------



## n0ccj

I love water shots, however i sometimes find them very difficult. here is a couple of my favorites taken within the last couple of weeks:

*Links gone *

Good luck@!


----------



## Aimzy

Some very nice shots!
Thought I would add that sort of fits the theme. 
The photo was taken a few months ago, at the London Civic Gardens.
It's the Thames River in London, Ont.

*Link broken *


----------



## n0ccj

That is beautiful. I love taking water pictures, and boat pictures. I find it a challenge at times but when i have whcc print them up they are so nice. Thanks for adding such a beautiful shot to the thread.


----------



## xbehindthelensx

*Links broken *


----------



## n0ccj

That 3rd one in Sepia?? is very nice.


----------



## scapegrace27




----------



## Miss V

*Links broken *


----------



## Emily91183

I love the Failure Lake one - I'm not sure how to describe it - it's almost ugly, but pretty nonetheless. 

Here's a few of my own from a recent trip to Yosemite National Park:




(Mirror Lake, full image at: http://www.mlewallpapers.com/view.php/id/135.html)





(Half Dome at Sunset, full image at: http://www.mlewallpapers.com/view.php/id/173.html)





(A mountain lake, full image at: http://www.mlewallpapers.com/view.php/id/152.html)





(Tenaya Lake, full image at: http://www.mlewallpapers.com/view.php/id/158.html)





(A great reflection shot, full image at: http://www.mlewallpapers.com/view.php/id/159.html)


----------



## Stratman

Meramec River, Castlewood State Park, Missouri


----------



## jm3

here's one of my favorites of Avalanche lake.
http://jdmphoto.smugmug.com/gallery/3285239#*Link broken *
http://jdmphoto.smugmug.com/gallery/3285239#182299139-L-LB


----------



## n0ccj

where is avalanche lake?


----------



## TCimages

*Link broken *


----------



## LaFoto

Northern Irish coastline (Carrick-a-Rede)





(Scan from print)
The Wave





(scan from print)

Early morning light - rushing waters


----------



## LaFoto

The glittering waters of the Dardanelles







In Pietzmoor
















What would Hamburg Port be without water?






What would their sport be without water?

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3043/2636371229_c83b3c8668_o.jpg





What would I play with, if there wasn't any water?




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3152/3281937942_b1295363c6_o.jpg


----------



## LaFoto

More water! 

Gently flowing...





...or flooding the meadows...





...collecting on leaves as dew...





...or raindrops.


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## icassell




----------



## lmchelaru




----------



## y0aimee

*Links gone *


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## T-town photographer

Here are a couple I took a few weeks ago.  The waterfall was shot using 200 speed fugi film and the other was shot using t-max 400

Thanks for looking

Michael


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## Jankster




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## lucypaddydog

Living on a boat, these are todays photos travelling from Middlewich to the Anderton lift, I take lots of snaps and these are some of todays

Picasa Web Albums - lpbcourtney - 2010 Trip to ...


----------



## D3KNikki

pond


----------



## DiamondCactus




----------



## erns




----------



## erns




----------



## erns




----------



## erns




----------



## erns




----------



## erns




----------



## erns




----------



## erns




----------



## BIG RYAN




----------



## j-digg

erns said:


>


 

Where is this one taken at? It wouldnt be Hanauma Bay on Oahu by any chance would it?


----------



## EFHATCH1990

*Link gone *


----------



## icassell




----------



## erns

j-digg said:


> erns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this one taken at? It wouldnt be Hanauma Bay on Oahu by any chance would it?
Click to expand...

 
Yes you are correct.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Dallmeyer

Nice image John.


----------



## Dallmeyer

Ricoh Rikenon 2/50


----------



## johngpt

Dallmeyer said:


> Nice image John.


Thank you sir!


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## icassell




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## johngpt

bobnr32 said:


>


The square crop suits this very well.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## bobnr32




----------



## bobnr32




----------



## Geaux




----------



## johngpt

Geaux said:


>


Spectacular image Geaux. And just how frequently do alien ships land in the bayou?  

Actually seriously, what is it that made that light? Is it some sort of fountain illumination.


----------



## Geaux

The light was from a lighted fountain actually lol.  It was shot with a 30 second exposure, f/1.8, and iso 100   It was shot around 11PM, and the funny thing when I first saw the shot, I was surprised how illuminated the island next to the fountain was.  The only 'light' in the area was from the fountain and the street lights in the back.  

Thanks for the compliments!  Here is one more of a fountain to the left of the first one.






Same settings, but not as 'wow' as the other one imo.


----------



## johngpt

Geaux said:


> Same settings, but not as 'wow' as the other one imo.


Not as 'wow' probably because its illumination is diluted somewhat by the distant lighting. I think we're looking at another illuminated fountain, or some other lights, beyond the line of trees. Nonetheless, a very cool shot.


----------



## Geaux

Yeah, the street lights through the trees is a hotspot that I didn't realize was there when I first took the shot.  And yeah, its another illuminated fountain lol


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## Budget Media Pro

(click the photo to get wet)


----------



## LaFoto

152_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Buckster

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## LaFoto

TOO MUCH WATER, Buckster! Waaay too much, I say! No longer nice (other than in the first photo you post)


----------



## johngpt

fishin'



Things here in NM are much more quiet than back east where my uncle's house has been destroyed, and cousins are still without power.


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## CCY020

*Flickr: CCY020's Photostream*


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## johngpt

perrier


----------



## JohnWDavisJr

seldom seen rocks and water by JohnWDavisJr, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

577_01-Jan-2010 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




578_01-Jan-2010 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




579_01-Jan-2010 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0006_10-June_ChicagoLakefront von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0428_19-June_TripOnStCroixRiver von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## Forkie

Nice, I have loads of these   Small versions so they don't take up too much space 




Water, water everywhere... by Forkie, on Flickr



Brighton Boats by Forkie, on Flickr



Open Water by Forkie, on Flickr



Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr



Couple by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Arpeggio9 said:


>


Killer reflections arpeggio!


----------



## Arpeggio9

Thanks John


----------



## Onerider




----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_2097 by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## cynicaster




----------



## djim

Running Stream by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## Buckster

8.






9.






10.






11.






12.






13.


----------



## Buckster

14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19.


----------



## Buckster

20.





21.





22.





23.





24.


----------



## Buckster

Northern Michigan, January:

25.





26.





27.





28.


----------



## Buckster

Northern Michigan, January - Same day and same place as above - temperatures are sub-zero, and it's snowing:

29.





30.





31.





32.





33.





34.


----------



## Buckster

35.






36.






37.






38.






39.


----------



## johngpt

Dang Buck. Some of these are crazy good, and some of these are just crazy!


----------



## Buckster

johngpt said:


> Dang Buck. Some of these are crazy good, and some of these are just crazy!


LOL!  Agreed!  Thanks!


----------



## oldhippy

Jeeze Buck, If you run the page down quick, its like a surf movie.  cool


----------



## bentcountershaft

NA Waterfront Scouting a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Bent, I like how the path leads to our left with the lamp posts, then the bridge brings us back to the bench. Pretty cool. Have you tried a night shot there?


----------



## bentcountershaft

Thanks, John.  That shot was actually a scouting trip for a sunrise pic that was supposed to happen this morning, only there was no sunrise due to too much cloud cover.  I did get a bit of twilight/night action from a higher angle.  I posted it in the nocturnal thread earlier.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...rnal-aka-night-photography-8.html#post2892851


----------



## johngpt

Great thread! Don't know how I've missed that one!


----------



## Rick50




----------



## TATTRAT

Subscribed for later. Some great shots I here.


----------



## Capeesh

Whats happening here ?


----------



## squirrels

Oooh. Kind of like Magritte Empire of Light. I like this idea!



Capeesh said:


> Whats happening here ?


----------



## Capeesh

I was not as artistic as Rene, squirrels !!! I just rotated the pic 180 degrees...


----------



## squirrels

I totally thought you waited until dark(er), took the same shot and flipped the night reflection to the top. Well I expect overly complicated next time to make up for this!


----------



## Digibill




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## ktan7

Cool shot of the waterfall!


----------



## Gary_A

Yellowstone


----------



## Azexa

Messing with settings by Azexa1, on Flickr


----------



## Madcapmagishion

The river downtown at dawn.


----------



## DragonHeart

Carnival Ships by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Kiama Blow Hole, NSW, Australia


----------



## DragonHeart

small waterfall by DragonHeart305, on Flickr



Photo by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Now that it's been a couple years since my last post here, maybe I'll have some photos of water?

Does a puddle count?






leavin' 


.


----------



## zombiesniper

brook by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

I'm scooping at the bottom of the water barrel now.






E=½mv² 






kinetic energy to potential energy 


.


----------



## Philmar

American and Bridal Veil falls - Niagara Falls by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Canadian geese at dusk - Balmy Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Mekong River life -  Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Kids enjoyed this more than any of the rides - Canadian National Exhiibtion by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ethereal crossing of paths - Lake Ontario near  Balmy Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

ortega irrigation flip side not necessarily the B side


.


----------



## Philmar

Foz do Iguaçu - long exposure by Phil Marion, on Flickr




First Beach and lighthouse - Morro Sao Paolo (long exposure) by Phil Marion, on Flickr





Iguazu Falls - Argentinian side seen from the Brazilian side by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Walkway on the Brazilian side of Iguacu Falls by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rainbow over Foz do Iguaçu by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Winter on Lake Ontario - Kew Beach long exposure by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fishermen after dusk fishing from Pedra do Arpoador overlooking Ipanema Beach, Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Iguagu Falls - Foz do Iguaçu (long exposure) by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Long exposure of a cold day at Lake Ontario - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Aerial view of only a portion of Foz do Iguacu by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Foz do Iguaçu Falls (long exposure) - border of Argentina &amp; Brasil by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Such beautiful stuff Phil.
That lone tree in that image at Kew, with the magenta hues is lovely.


----------



## johngpt

ortega irrigation A side 


.


----------



## Philmar

Rock breakwall - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Foz do Iguazu - border of Brasil/Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr




3 min long exposure of ice formation on rocks - Kew Beach, toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

(Long exposure) Torrent of water rushed by underneath a walkway at Iguacu Falls on a stormy day by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Dang, Phil, the long exposures of Kew Beach ice formations and the Iguacu Falls are phenomenal.


----------



## Philmar

^^^  Thanks John  ^




Ice capped rocks on a wintery Lake Ontario - long exposure by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario long exposure - jetty on Balmy Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise walk in nature&#x27;s splendour - Second Beach, Morro Sao Paolo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Long exposure lone rusty snow encrusted pole - Lake Ontario by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Netting between Gamboa and Morro Sao Paolo, Brasil by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Awesome artistry.


----------



## johngpt

dawn of the new year


.


----------



## Philmar

Long exposure over icy Lake Ontario breakwall - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Jetty between Gamboa and Morro Sao Paolo, Brasil by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Volcano ringed Lake Atitlan, Guatemala (long exposure) by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Mayan family gazing over Lake Atitlan at volcanos, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ramshackle jetty on foggy Lake Atitlan, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Water, sometimes tough to come by in these parts.






bend in the stream at jemez dam


.


----------



## Philmar

Acuario del Club de Pescadores - Buenos Aires by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Tidal erosion patterns at dawn - Sanur Beach, Bali Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Phenomenal composition in your Sanur Beach image.


----------



## johngpt

benches and pond


.


----------



## Philmar

A cruise ship in the Icy Straights Narrows early one calm morning by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Kawah Putih - West Java, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

And this is water here in New Mexico…





ranch, new mexico


.


----------



## Philmar

^^ liquid gold


----------



## Philmar

Long exposure Lake Ontario - Centre Island pier, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

wood duck ripples 


.


----------



## Philmar

Twilight fun on Lake Ontario - Woodbine beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dusk falls over Jordan Valley Marriott - Dead Sea, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

sasebo bridge


.


----------



## Philmar

Dead Sea resort - Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

late light over the rio grande 


.


----------



## Philmar

Isolation: Landcruiser next to a remote Andean lagoon in the altiplano of Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Before sunrise - Leuty Lifeguard Station, Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A lone bird admires the sunrise over Lake Atitlan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

paddleboarder on the rio grande 


.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## limr

Pier by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

rBridge by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Aialik Cape - Kenai Peninsula, Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Sunset sailboat cruise - Lake Ontario by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Water Bottle


----------



## Philmar

1 minute long exposure along Grand Canal - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## Philmar

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ifgqrw]
	

Cheap discounted lakeside property on Lake Atitlan by Phil Marion, on Flickr[/URL]



Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




residents of Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sulfur gas emitting volcanic crater lake Kawah Putih - West Java, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Approaching Hubbard Glacier located in eastern Alaska and part of Yukon Canada by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Snail gathering - Nihn Binh, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Gondolas aside Doge&#x27;s Palace - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ganges at Varanasi just before sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise over Segunda Praia (Second Beach) - Morro Sao Paolo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




resting after the steep hike up to the glacial waters of Laguna de Los Tres by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Devotees making devotional dip in Holy Pushkar Lake and ghats by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Taj Mahal reflection at dawn - Agra, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Stepwell inside Taragarh Fort - Bundi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

in search of the hammerhead yeti


.


----------



## Philmar

Taj Mahal mosque reflected in pool by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Honestly, there is a pond out there...





one last photo of these benches


.


----------



## Philmar

Prayer candles floating on the Ganges - Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sikhdom&#x27;s Holy Golden Temple at night -  Amritsar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

alameda bosque irrigation and storm 


.


----------



## Philmar

Gulaab Niwaas Palace - Pushkar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Frank F.

Phil: Some very interesting and carefully crafted water topic shots!


----------



## Philmar

thanks frank!


----------



## Philmar

Performing a Hindu puja - Holy ghats of Ganges River in Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Worker skimming the holy pond of garbage - Sikh Golden Temple in Amritsar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

bridge at tramway and second street 


.


----------



## Philmar

(Long exposure) Torrent of water rushed by underneath a walkway at Iguacu Falls on a stormy day by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Wonderfully timed shot




...wait a sec. That's ice isn't it?


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Wonderfully timed shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...wait a sec. That's ice isn't it?


Molasses factory...


----------



## johngpt

unfurling 


.


----------



## Philmar

Waterfalls near La Fortuna, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Long exposure of Iguacu Falls during a rain storm by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Waterfalls inside the Cloud Forest building - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Phil, love that long exposure of Iguacu Falls.





chillaxin'


Froze while snow shoeing.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## pez

What is it? ^^


----------



## pez

Walking around Lake Chatuge in Georgia a couple of days ago


----------



## RowdyRay

pez said:


> What is it? ^^



Nessy! Nah, lily pad roots. When the water is low, they're exposed. Took the picture to look it up at the time. Apparently long established lily pad beds can create extensive root systems which can grow as thick as a man's leg. These have been untouched for at least 40 years that I know.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Foggy River


----------



## Philmar

Dusk and rush hour falls upon the Niger - Mopti, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset over Thanlyin River - Hpa&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Long exposure of Lake Ontario shoreline by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cast net fishing at dawn - Taung Tha Man Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Yours truly watching the dawn of a new day - Balmy Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Lone tree in Taung Tha Man Lake - Amarapura, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Just before dusk on &#x27;Balmy&#x27; Beach - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fisherman on Taung Tha Man Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Photographers taking in the sunrise over Taung Tha Man Lake - Amarapura, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dawn fisherman next to temple - Amarapura, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise over frozen Lake Ontario breakwater jetty near R.C. Harris Water Filtration plant - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Nwcid

Well it appears that I can only attach one file at a time.

Watering crops


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## fishing4sanity




----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Kan Thar Yar Lake, Hpa-&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Looking out on to Lake Ontario from a Kew Beach jetty -  Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise over Lake Ontario and end point of jetty - Balmy Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




[Long exposure] Felled tree caught in Lake Ontario breakwall - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

[5 minute long exposure] Sunset at Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

[ 1 minute long exposure] Pre-dawn view of Lake Ontario and a disused sewer drain - Balmy Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Pattern of frozen pond - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




[3.5 minute long exposure] Ice encrusted rock in Lake Ontario - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Pre-dawn over Lake Ontario - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

ishi-dōrō and waterfall 

.


----------



## johngpt

sunrise over the rio grande 29May17 

.


----------



## Breezy85




----------



## johngpt

early fishermen on the rio grande

.


----------



## DennyN

Pinhole water rapids


----------



## johngpt

DennyN said:


> Pinhole water rapids


I like that pinhole!


----------



## johngpt

heron lake sunset 05Aug17

.


----------



## DennyN

Re: I like that pinhole!
Thank You John & nice sunset.


----------



## Philmar

Church of St. Peter in Portovenere, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Civilization ends here: Toronto skyline sunset reflection by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

petals and reflections

.


----------



## Philmar

Palazzo Vecchio reflected in a puddle - Florence by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Derelect by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

On the Beach by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Roedean School by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Foz do Iguaçu - long exposure by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## DennyN

Philmar said:


> Foz do Iguaçu - long exposure by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Can't even begin to express how fantastic this photo is.


----------



## snowbear

Long Island Sound




DSC_1739.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Very nice.


----------



## snowbear

zombiesniper said:


> Very nice.


Thank you.  Viewing back towards New London.


----------



## RowdyRay

Love it. A wake can only mean you were out on the water.


----------



## snowbear

RowdyRay said:


> Love it. A wake can only mean you were out on the water.


Yep.  We were taking the Cross-Sound Ferry on the last trip back from Maine.  It was such a nice day, we were sitting on the top deck, so I fired off a few shots.


----------



## snowbear

Another.



DSC_1736.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

DennyN said:


> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foz do Iguaçu - long exposure by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Can't even begin to express how fantastic this photo is.
Click to expand...


THANKS


----------



## Philmar

Dusk falls over Chiesa del Santissimo Redentore in Giudecca, Venice by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cinque Terre coastline by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Fonte Gaia fountain in Piazzo del Campo - Siena by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Fujidave

Jump by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Stormy Waters by Dave, on Flickr





Stormy Brighton by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

West Pier by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Stormy by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Getting Battered by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

West Pier by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Brighton Pier Re-Edited by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

On the beach by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

The Crouch by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Graceful Egret by Dave, on Flickr





Family by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Swan Lake by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Swan by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Swans by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Watching by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Catch a Wave by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

West Pier by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Structure by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

late autumn morning in the bosque

.


----------



## Fujidave

On the Beach by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Sussex Coastline by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Roedean School by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Brighton Pier by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Brighton Pier by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Watching the Fools by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Brighton Beach by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Paddle boarding - Lake Ontario by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Toronto skyline and iceline by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Nwcid

Wait, what, is that a snowmobile........


----------



## Philmar

Storm over Lake Ontario as seen from Ashbridges Bay by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

watching the waves roll in, Easter Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A rainy and windy day at Foz do Iguaçu - long exposure by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## HeyHeyUW

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Marina at Trillium Park by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

sun lit trees at sasebo pond

.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Dusk and rush hour falls upon the Niger - Mopti, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Wrath of Lake Ontario [Long exposure photo of a stormy day] - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## wannabe photographer




----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Mekong River longboats - Luang Prabang by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Lake Atitlan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

flamingos in Laguna Colorado - Bolivian altiplano by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42

Philmar said:


> flamingos in Laguna Colorado - Bolivian altiplano by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Mr. Marion, you amaze me. Repeatedly. You have to be the most prolific photographer just about anywhere. Consistently great.


----------



## Philmar

zulu42 said:


> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> la
> 
> Mr. Marion, you amaze me. Repeatedly. You have to be the most prolific photographer just about anywhere. Consistently great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your kind words Zulu
Click to expand...


----------



## Philmar

4,320 meters above sea level: El Tatio geysers in Atacama Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## zulu42




----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1


 
2


----------



## RowdyRay

Very nice Dean!


----------



## GDHLEWIS




----------



## Philmar

Long exposure of stormy over Lake Ontario jetty - Balmy Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

new mexican riparian paradise 

.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## johngpt

reflections at sasebo pond

.


----------



## Philmar

25 second long exposure of sunrise over Lake Ontario and an icy boulder breakwall by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

That's beautiful Phil.


----------



## johngpt

sasebo trees and pond 15Oct17

.


----------



## Philmar

johngpt said:


> That's beautiful Phil.


Thanks...well worth the frost bite!


----------



## Philmar

[75 second long exposure] Calm start to the day at Rio Lagartos pier by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Polar vortex over Lake Ontario and shoreline adjacent to R.C. Harris Filtration Plant - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## D7K

I hope I'm not breaking rules here; but given the theme (and @Dean_Gretsch signature) I decided to upload here;


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Thanks for paying attention @D7K and posting here. I believe most forget this section of the forum, but there really is an appropriate place for pretty much_ any_ subject ( well, maybe NSFW is left out ), if we look.


----------



## D7K

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Thanks for paying attention @D7K and posting here. I believe most forget this section of the forum, but there really is an appropriate place for pretty much_ any_ subject ( well, maybe NSFW is left out ), if we look.



I guess many (Inc. me) didn't class these themes as a place for C&C or input / comments, but to highlight their work.  Did I get it wrong or is C&C also welcomed here? Seems much better to do that than to spurn up multiple single shot threads for the same


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I have not seen any rules or suggestions saying C&C is_ not_ welcomed or practiced, so I would go with " Let's welcome it! ".


----------



## zulu42

Warm creek


----------



## Philmar

Ice pancakes forming on Lake Ontario  during the 2019 polar vortex - Kew Beach,Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Windy day at the beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

45 second long exposure of Ashbridges Glacier - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## D7K

Making me really need to hurry up and get me a set of filters looking at your work @Philmar , great stuff.


----------



## Philmar

Thanks...adds a whole new dimension to your repertoire




45 seconds at Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

A page or so back, this thread stopped sending me notifications! And it took me awhile to re-figure out how to find the list of my watched threads.




red chair under the bridge

.


----------



## Philmar

Motion  blur on a windy wavey day at a Balmy Beach jetty - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Windy wavy balmy beach?
LOL!


----------



## johngpt

the rocks speak if we are listening

.


----------



## Philmar

Centre Island pier and the polar vortex by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Centre Island pier and the polar vortex by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Dang Phil, the hues are incredible.


----------



## johngpt

harmony of light and hue, tranquility

.


----------



## Philmar

Polar vortex over Lake Ontario and shoreline adjacent to R.C. Harris Filtration Plant - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Lake Ontario and icecapped rocks - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Sunrise over Lake Ontario and icecapped rocks - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr



I smile when I get the email notification that there has been a post to a thread and I see your name. 
I know I'll see something outstanding.


----------



## johngpt

view of jemez river

.


----------



## Philmar

Thanks John....love yours too. The one above is exceptional


----------



## Philmar

waiting for the fog to lift - Ganges River, Varanasi, India by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

[30 second long exposure] Frozen lake spray on Lake Ontario rock breakwall - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Thanks John....love yours too. The one above is exceptional


Thanks!


----------



## johngpt

across the rio grande

.


----------



## Philmar

Kawah Putih - West Java, Indonesia by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

[55 second exposure] Alexandra bridge and the flooding Ottawa River by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A couple of avian tourists (Canadian geese) view Parliament Hill from the flooded Ottawa River by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Lake Ontario as seen from west Toronto Island ...with Mississauga in the background by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Here in New Mexico, this is how we get water to fields.




irrigation canal and telephone pole

.


----------



## Photo Lady

flooding preparation on Lake Ontario.. it is alot worse now


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Josie's Mom




----------



## Philmar

Chugging along Toronto Island by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Water, microcosm.




rain finally

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

A couple of avian tourists (Canadian geese) view Parliament Hill from the flooded Ottawa River by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

We have water problems here in the US southwest. Most of the time not enough water.
Then sudden deluges with tremendous runoff as our soil doesn't absorb water readily.
We'd had some strong rains several days in a row before finding this arroyo.
The last of the water hadn't yet dried up and we can see how it erodes and moves earth.




terminus

.


----------



## Philmar

Learning to swim and walk on water by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## MVPernula




----------



## johngpt

mostly submerged

.


----------



## Philmar

1 minute+ exposure of Ashbridges Bay  - Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## webestang64




----------



## Derrel

The last five pictures are all really quite good


----------



## Philmar

Decaying and submerging jetty - Lake Ontario and Toronto Island by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


It&#x27;s a sign of the times - flooded Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

[self portrait] Enjoying the pastel canvas of sunset over Lake Ontario - Balmy Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## danbob6




----------



## Philmar

Enjoying the sunset - Toronto harbour by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Enjoying the sunset - Toronto harbour by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Brilliant catch of this event art Phil.


----------



## johngpt

canada goose at the japanese garden

Our water shots in New Mexico aren't as impressive as many other places.

.


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise paddle boards on Lake Ontario - Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Foggy rowing- Toronto Island by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Perfect start to the day - RC Harris filtration plant by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

A place to which I consistently return, because of the water and peacefulness...




sasebo pond

.


----------



## Philmar

R.C. Harris takes a shower at dusk by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## MSnowy




----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> R.C. Harris takes a shower at dusk by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


LOL, three weeks ago I would have loved to run through those!


----------



## johngpt

sasebo waterfall

.


----------



## stk




----------



## Philmar

Enjoying the view of Singapore&#x27;s skyline from the Sands SkyPark Infinity Pool by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Enjoying the view of Singapore&#x27;s skyline from the Sands SkyPark Infinity Pool by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Great view and great also is the hair at the back of that fellow's head!


----------



## stk




----------



## Philmar

glacier collapse at Perito Moreno Glacier, Argentina by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## johngpt

zulu, I like how your mono rendering accentuates the large rounded forms.


----------



## johngpt

sasebo pond on 01Apr18

.


----------



## Philmar

Palau de les Arts Reina Sofia - Valencia, Spain by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Up close and personal with Niagara Falls by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Niagara Falls in the winter by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Up close and personal with Niagara Falls by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr



Phenomenal Phil.


----------



## johngpt

north valley irrigation

.


----------



## Philmar

Foz do Iguaçu - long exposure by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Twas the day before Christmas...and I was greeting the sunrise over Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ice covered log frozen in a sea of ice marbles - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

surfing the canal

.


----------



## Derrel

Morning dew on rose plant leaves. Nikkor


 45-P lens with 20mm Kenko extension tube. Fuji S2 Pro d-slr.


----------



## Photo Lady

wow beautiful


----------



## Derrel

Thanks, Photo Lady.


----------



## Derrel




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Overflowing waves over Kew Beach jetty by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Winter storm off Lake Ontario batters Balmy Beach just west of the RC Harris breakwall - Toronto by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 185063


Outstanding one Elizabeth.


----------



## Photo Lady

johngpt said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 185063
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding one Elizabeth.
Click to expand...

thank you John...


----------



## johngpt

The top photo is a crop of the lower photo. I had been wandering in the bosque and ended up on the old Alameda bridge. There were quite a few groups with pro photographers shooting high school yearbook or graduation photos.
This pair had the girl's mom out of frame on dry land.




season for senior photos




distant photo session

.


----------



## Derrel

Young Couple, Taft Beach, April 1, 2013.


----------



## Derrel

August 7, 2013, from Highway 101 near Cape Perpetua.


----------



## johngpt

Well there's not much spam in eggs, bacon, spam and spam...


----------



## Derrel

The number one tourist attraction in Oregon,Multnomah Falls. Over 1 million people per year stop to see this natural wonder. This waterfall is 620 ft in height and it's quite spectacular in person.Nikon D3x, 24mm AF-D lens, f/7.1 @ 1/60 second, ISO 400.


----------



## Derrel

LaTourell Falls, as seen from the trail approaching it. Canon 5D and 100mm f /2.8 macro lens at f/4.5  at 1/320 second at ISO 200.

This waterfall is 249 feet high. The basalt cliff face has some of the brightest neon yellow lichen I have ever seen. There is also a small bit of neon orange lichen growing on the cliff face.This is from as far away on the trail as you can see the waterfall.


----------



## johngpt

Derrel said:


> View attachment 186085


This one speaks to me.


----------



## johngpt

peering 

Most of my "water" photos are either irrigation canals or this pond at the Japanese garden section of our botanic gardens.

.


----------



## Philmar

Tough as nails septuagenarian Hastings Withers paddleboards the sea smoke covered lake in -30* C wind ch-ch-chill weather just prior to sunrise by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Tough as nails septuagenarian Hastings Withers paddleboards the sea smoke covered lake in -30* C wind ch-ch-chill weather just prior to sunrise by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Impressive photo of an impressive individual Phil.


----------



## johngpt

north valley irrigation scene 10May18

.


----------



## Philmar

Beautiful sunrise over Lake Ontario near RC Harris water filtration plant - Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

This is one of multiple waterfalls in a very photogenic place called Silver Creek Falls State Park. This shot is from June 7, 2010. It was shot with a Canon 5D and a 70-200 zoom at f/5 and 1/250 at ISO 200.


----------



## Philmar

[60 sec long exposure] Sunrise over Lake Ontario and a Balmy Beach jetty by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dusk starts over  the ice capped breakwall on Lake Ontario - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Sasebo waterfall 21Jul18

.


----------



## stk

Water or no water..?


----------



## Philmar

A moment of calm - Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Centre Island by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Such lovely photos Phil.


----------



## johngpt

bridge at sasebo pond 

.


----------



## Philmar

Leuty before sunrise by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

canal at bernardo

.


----------



## Philmar

Paddling with a faithful dog in to the sunrise by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise - RC Harris Filtration Plant by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Watching the Lake Ontario sunrise - RC Harris Filtration Plant by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Kew Beach traffic by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Kew Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Piling reflections, Columbia River at Ranier, Oregon.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Abstract long exposure of moving ice blocks in Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Philmar

Lone figure on rice paddies by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Surf&#x27;s up on a windy day on Lake Ontario - Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Philmar

Woodbine Beach sunrise with silhouetted inukshuk by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Oregon coast freshwater lagoon, Hug Point.


----------



## Philmar

Surf&#x27;s up on a windy day on Lake Ontario - Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Early morning rowing -  Marilyn Bell Park by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Surfing joy on Lake Ontario - Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

cemetary, sand and sunset - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Worker skimming the holy pond of garbage - Sikh Golden Temple in Amritsar, India by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Busy times out on Lake Ontario just as sun appears above the horizon by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## mountainjunkie




----------



## Philmar

Cherry Beach sunset by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Fred von den Berg

An old  flooded gravel pit


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise through slit in the clouds -  jetty at R.C. Harris Filtration Plant by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Early morning rowing -  Marilyn Bell Park by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Original katomi

The patterns on the water look a lot like those made by water boat men(insect)


----------



## Philmar

Goodbye 2020 - please fade away by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## mountainjunkie

11 Mile Fishing Boat by matt gates, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

4 minute long exposure - Holbox, Mexico by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Leesylvania State Park by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Wind swept Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ice flows forming on Lake Ontario - Kew Beach. Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise over the Beaches by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Kew Beach pounding surf by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Frozen solid - a Balmy Beach jetty in Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Philmar

Red laguna colorada salt pond - Las Coloradas, Meixco by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over breakwall at RC Harris Filtration Plant by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## xbambam

Wow this is a great photo.


----------



## Photo Lady

xbambam said:


> Wow this is a great photo.


If you mean mine... thank you


----------



## zulu42




----------



## xbambam

Photo Lady said:


> If you mean mine... thank you


Is there another photo?


----------



## limr

xbambam said:


> Is there another photo?



There are hundreds of other photos in this thread.


----------



## xbambam

limr said:


> There are hundreds of other photos in this thread.


Yes, I know. But I wonder that does she has another photo. I asked because of it.


----------



## limr

xbambam said:


> Yes, I know. But I wonder that does she has another photo. I asked because of it.



But do you understand why she was confused? In the future, you should quote the post you are responding to or mention the member's name so people can understand who you are talking to. Just good forum practice.


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Philmar

Water curtain on Balmy Beach jetty on a cold and cloudy winter day by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Frozen rocks off Lake Ontario - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

Dock off Lake Ontario


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Foggy misty morning by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Sunday Play by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## TATTRAT

757 Run 8.19.21 by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Philmar

Dusk falls over Humber Bay Shores by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Awaiting the sunrise over Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Foz do Iguaçu - long exposure by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Along the Potomac



Georgetown walkabout by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise paddlers on Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Philmar

Berczy Park Dog Fountain - Toronto by Phil Marion (195 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo

How about some slide scans (mostly 1977 - 1980) from the Aleutian Islands? Followers of the TV series _Deadliest Catch_ may recognize some of the place names.

Two from Akutan (floating fish/crab processors)











Summer Bay, Unalaska (aka Dutch Harbor)


----------



## Space Face

That look like our Hebridies.  Very similar scapes.


----------



## Gardyloo

Space Face said:


> That look like our Hebridies.  Very similar scapes.


Yes and no.  The Aleutians are volcanic as opposed to the (mainly) metamorphic rocks in the Hebrides.  The lowland areas look similar in that there are few trees.  In the case of the west of Scotland and the Western Isles that's mainly due to overgrazing by generations of sheep; in the Aleutians it's mainly climatological - too few growing days, even though the Aleutians are generally south of the Highlands and Islands.  (The Gulf Stream warms the Scottish coast; no such luck with the Chain.)  But yeah, they can look the same -

Northern Sutherland coast near Durness and Smoo Cave (ca. 1975)





Uig, Skye (also ca. 1975)





They're quite different from the air, however.


----------



## Philmar

Watchimg the sunrise paddleboarder by Phil Marion (195 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Hardus Nameous

Kansas' answer to Niagra Falls.  Yashica A just shy of F11 @ 1/50.  Ilford Delta 100, ID-11 (1+1)  Scanned on an Epson V600.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Sunrise by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

GM9A0783 by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Fall Colors 2021 by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Humber River by Old Mill by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

A walk in the woods by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Lez325

Les


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise from the offleash doggie park by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario morning by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

90 km/hr gusts off Lake Ontario blew lake spray and beach sand in to the air by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Drama in the morning by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Pancake ice forming by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

Along Lake Ontario


----------



## Philmar

Some early morning excitement on Balmy Beach by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Centre Island pier by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Wintery Niagara Falls by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

beside the Falls by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Waves crashing in off Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Berczy Park Dog Fountain - Toronto by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fisherman on Inle Lake- Myanmar by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The full Sturgeon Moon rising - Ashbridges Bay by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Omega sunrise over Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Pre-dawn Lake Ontario from Balmy Beach by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lifeguard boat - Kew Beach by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Storm rages off the lake early one moring by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Windy day off Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

